
Ask HN: Did you get the .dev domains you wanted? - keithnz
I was really surprised at how quick a whole lot went today.  I had a list of ones that were available yesterday that I though would be cool, but they were all mostly gone today!
======
bovermyer
Until they're $20/year (tomorrow?) I won't be buying any.

I was a little dismayed to see that one I had planned on buying sold this
morning, though.

~~~
yasp
They are $12/year, right now. (Non-premium.)

~~~
bovermyer
Yeah, just checked again, and bought several.

------
mindcrime
I just registered fogbeam.dev, nothing else. Not even sure exactly how we'll
use it yet, but it seemed like something good to have.

------
huy-nguyen
Yes I did within a few minutes of general availability. 3-letter first name
dot dev.

